# Wolfcraft 3681404 One-Handed Ratcheting Band Clamp



## bobasaurus

Very clever jig for box glue-ups… might have to make one someday. I have a few bessey strap clamps, though I like the one-handed ratcheting of these better.


----------



## Tennessee

Love the one-handed action, not so happy about the single clamp price, especially one made of plastic.


----------



## whiskey1

I've used those Wolcraft clamps and you might think them a bit pricey for plastic, but be reasured, they are as tough as they come, really robust and worth every penny. I Like the bairitone guitar from Tennessee!

Whiskey1


----------

